# Moon River Bettas Fall Spawns



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I figured I'd just lump all my spawn logs together to save space... I'll mainly be updating with pictures anyways so there's no need for multiple logs.

I have one spawn that hatched today and two more planned.

The first spawn is a Multicolor HM spawn. Both parents are from Martinismommy but are unrelated so this is an F1 spawn (which gives me a LOT of room to play around).

This pair was put together over the weekend and hatched today. It is a very large spawn... at least 100 wigglers. My goal is 30 adults but I'll be happy with at least 10.

I'll be referring to this spawn as spawn #1.

Here's a picture of the pair. The one of the female was taken today so there's a little damage still, the one of the male was the auction pic taken by the breeder.










The next two spawns planned are:

-A marble HM pair (again from Martininsmommy but unrelated)
-An HMxDT pair, I haven't decided what male I'll use yet but the female is a blue DT bred by Dragonlady.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad you got a spawn out of the female I sent you...You should get some gorgeous babies from them. Hopefully you get some big dorsals like the one momma has. Who are the breeders for the marble HM pair?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure yet. I have a marble female who I'm going to use and her sibling brother or another marble HM (who is the sibling to that green boy in the picture). Both have minor fin rot right now so once that's under control I'll start conditioning all three and see who'll make a better match. I also have a marble male from dragonlady but he's not doing so hot right now . I don't know what's wrong with him.. just totally lethargic.

I also want to do something with the steel girl you sent me. GAH.. so many fish so little time!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yay. keep us posted!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you have some betta spawns coming up. I am very sad to hear about some of the boys acting lethargic. About a month ago, I had to medicate a few fish acting lethargic in my fishroom. It looked like velvet. Quick cure worked to treat whatever it was, and they are back to their spunky self.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm.. I'll try out the quick cure. It's just the past week or so he's been acting more and more lethargic. He'll eat and move around a little but mostly he lies on the bottom of his jar. I've got to get flashlight batteries today so I can get a good look at him to see if he has any velvet on him.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool! They were born on my birthday! I'll have to keep up with these


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait for pics.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can't wait for there developments =D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Removed the male yesterday (Aug 26th). He was not happy about it and is still a little stressed.

Today I counted 60 fry... and that was just want I could see from the front of the tank. Its a very big spawn.

Right now I'm feeding frozen BBS, starting live BBS tonight. My cultures all crashed over the summer so I don't have any smaller foods, we'll see how they do on the BBS and if needed I can order a culture of microworms.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought I'd post an update. I have a couple pics I'll try my best to upload later tonight.

The fry will be 2 weeks old on Sept 6th. They're all doing very well and so far I haven't seen any dead ones.

Due to the fact that my vinegar eel colony is building back up and my other worm cultures died off during the summer I went straight to BBS. Surprisingly the fry took to frozen bbs right away and I'm primarily feeding that while I figure out a good way to set up a BBS hatchery without a light bothering me all night.


Right now the fry are still in the spawn tank which is a plastic tub, approx 4 gallons, heated to 82*F, tinted black with IAL. There are no live or plastic plants in the tank, only IAL but I've seen lots of micro critters coming off them which the fry are eating along with the frozen BBS.

Next week they'll be moved to a 10 gallon and a sponge filter set very low will be added.

Also next week I'll select and begin conditioning my next pair. Right now I'm considering either my newest marble male and my marble female or my marble male and my red HM female.


----------

